
Media Coverage of Car Crashes Downplays the Role of Drivers - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2019/12/news-journalism-traffic-deaths-road-safety-accident-research/603289
======
jtlienwis
Stories about opioid addiction downplay the role of users.

